# Uber Notice - Account on Quality Review ACTION REQUIRED



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

Has any one here received email regarding Quality review??

comment from my last summary
4.88★
Driver rating Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.

my Dashboard rating :
7 days = 4.88
30 days = 4.79
365 days = 4.62

*but today on the email uber saying I was in the bottom 10% among all active uber patner *

email from uber I received today :

*Your performance is in the bottom 10% amongst all active Uber Partners.*

This email is notification that your performance has fallen below Uber standards. Driver quality is a large part of what makes Uber a reliable service. We are dedicated to making sure Uber is the best transportation option available for riders in the city. To accomplish this we must always work to improve the rider experience.

*You have two options on how you'd like to proceed*

Option 1: Agree to our Quality Review process and keep your account activated.
Option 2: Discontinue the partnership with Uber and return your phone
If you would like to show your dedication to improving your service and participate in the Quality Review process, please continue reading and submit the Quality Review Agreement form at the bottom of this email. You have 48 hours to complete the form or Uber will assume you do not wish to participate in the Quality Review process effectively terminating the partnership.

*What is the Quality Review process?*

The Quality Review process lasts for 4 weeks allowing partners to remain active and continue taking trips while working to improve their service. During this time your account will be reviewed weekly to ensure you are improving. You will be evaluated against all active Uber Partners/Drivers based on the following:

Overall Rating
Surge Rating
Non-Surge Rating
Acceptance Rate
Cancellation Rate
Fare reviews per trip
Total 1 star Trips
Total 5 star Trips
If at any time during the 4 week Quality Review you are in the bottom 10% Uber will be forced to terminate the partnership and your access to the Uber Driver application.

If you successfully complete the Quality Review process you will have continued access to the Uber Driver application. However, if your performance drops again, you will be asked to agree to a new 4 week quality review. All Uber Partners' service will constantly be monitored to ensure driver quality and a great rider experience.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

"Option 2: Discontinue the partnership with Uber and return your phone"

Seriously, don't we all know of this "option" thats been burned into our retinas?......


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Interesting. I haven't seen that before. It sounds like you're on probation, even though your last 30 days ratings have been improving. The multiple evaluation criteria that are being used is interesting. So now there is more to worry about than just the overall rating:

Overall Rating
Surge Rating
Non-Surge Rating
Acceptance Rate
Cancellation Rate
Fare reviews per trip
Total 1 star Trips
Total 5 star Trips
It does seem to show some consideration is given to surge versus non surge. However, what if you get more 1 stars and cancellations during surge for example? What if it's late at night? I don't see any consideration for driving the highly intoxicated crowds.

See the following post (and the board in general) about how to improve ratings:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/help-a-newbie-rating-glitch.644/page-4#post-7669

Let us know how it's going.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

It is significant that they list "Surge" & Non-Surge" as two line items. That would indicate they know there's a variance. Glad to hear it.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Their systems have the capability of knowing everything. What they choose to acknowledge is.....

Good notice The Geek!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

They may be setting up the process to cull numbers as the market matures.

It would be crazy if they kept on recruiting more drivers without the market growth to support those drivers.

The probable result is that the very best drivers will go elsewhere - they have a value on their time, are probably waiting for work in their primary occupation and are the most employable. What UBER will have left is a poorer workforce with fewer options outside UBER because of various reasons. Be it skills or language, or some being too disconnected to the heartless riders who 1 star them for ludicrous reasons.

So if they have 1000 drivers grossing 1 million a week for them in a city, getting $1000.00 before costs and commission for themselves. They are starting to grumble about increased running costs, 55-70hr weeks, possible insurance fees etc. if UBER culled 200 underperformers this would raise the average driver gross to $1250.00 p/wk for the remaining happier good performing drivers..

It would be nice to think this is what UBER has in mind.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

I would think you're on good footing as long as you continue as you have the last 30 days. I'll bet it was only your 365 avg. that triggered this email to you.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

I'd still recommend driving the next 4 weeks during mostly non drunken/non surge hours regardless of their new ratings grid.
You have one month to "provide excellent service" as an Uber partner, I wouldn't take that warning lightly. 
Play it safe and pad your ratings during daylight/business hours if possible. Leaving your ass out at 1 A.M. or during a 5X surge 
guarantees trouble in the ratings department, and whatever Uber's new "Surge Rating" analytics entails, its too new to trust your livelihood on.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

yeah, a "no surge, no drunks" policy would be prudent for the time being.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

May be it's a time for a nicer car?


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

ubearx said:


> May be it's a time for a nicer car?


Its usually not about the car.....there was a recent article about an Uber driver getting low ratings driving a Tesla S.....


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Overall Rating
> Surge Rating
> Non-Surge Rating
> Acceptance Rate
> ...




Seems like _cancellations_ would mean those trips that were driver cancelled, not rider cancelled


----------



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> I would think you're on good footing as long as you continue as you have the last 30 days. I'll bet it was only your 365 avg. that triggered this email to you.


I email uber and they say this was based on 8 week data trip...


----------



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

ubearx said:


> May be it's a time for a nicer car?


maybe  my 2013 honda fit is too small for some people....


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

JJuber said:


> maybe  my 2013 honda fit is too small for some people....


Seriously, a driver could offer rides in a Mercedes Maybach, with heated, massage enabled seats, with complementary caviar and chilled Moet, and even throw in a free hand-job, and you may still get 1 starred from the customer.
We're dealing with people.....and people bring with them their own mental baggage that can't be explained.......


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> Seriously, a driver could offer rides in a Mercedes Maybach, with heated, massage enabled seats, with complementary caviar and chilled Moet, and even throw in a free hand-job, and you may still get 1 starred from the customer.
> We're dealing with people.....and people bring with them their own mental baggage that can't be explained.......


Don't give Uber any ideas! Moet and a hand-job may not work, but I could see them suggesting caviar along with the water and gum!


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> Seriously, a driver could offer rides in a Mercedes Maybach, with heated, massage enabled seats, with complementary caviar and chilled Moet, and even throw in a free hand-job, and you may still get 1 starred from the customer.
> We're dealing with people.....and people bring with them their own mental baggage that can't be explained.......


Which market is this? I want the hand job!


----------



## Alan (Aug 13, 2014)

JJuber said:


> Has any one here received email regarding Quality review??
> 
> comment from my last summary
> 4.88★
> ...





JJuber said:


> Has any one here received email regarding Quality review??
> 
> comment from my last summary
> 4.88★
> ...


Are you uberx or uber lux ?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome Allen to the forum! You might want to check the dates on some of these old posts that idiots like @Elmoooy dredge up to attempt to demonstrate wit.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Doyle knows how to fix this !!


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Welcome Allen to the forum! You might want to check the dates on some of these old posts that idiots like @Elmoooy dredge up to attempt to demonstrate wit.


Welcome Allen!, Please understand that some people are butt hurt.

Also don't attempt feed the trolls.


----------



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

Alan said:


> Are you uberx or uber lux ?


uberx


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Which market is this? I want the hand job!


ur not asking it from a dude right?


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> ur not asking it from a dude right?


Uhm.. Close your eyes.. a hand-is-a-hand, a-mouth-is-a-mouth.. just sayin'


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Uhm.. Close your eyes.. a hand-is-a-hand, a-mouth-is-a-mouth.. just sayin'


dude cant tell a guys palm... somethings up with u


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> dude cant tell a guys palm... somethings up with u


You can just imagine it's a butch girl then...


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> You can just imagine it's a butch girl then...


Oh yeah i like you! LOL


----------



## sochossou (Oct 27, 2014)

give them back the phone. they can go to hell. they dont improve our earning condition but want us to improve the quality of the service. screw them


----------



## Chibi (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't know why they keep the rating system. For the most parts, I know a lot of pax give bad ratings because of the high fare costs during the surges and whatnot. They should have added options to select to why we're being rated low (i.e. high fare, dirty car, bad driving, slow arrival, annoying, rude, etc) in the rating menu so we can learn what we are doing wrong instead of them being blunt and listing every possible thing we could do wrong and to improve.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Chibi said:


> I don't know why they keep the rating system. For the most parts, I know a lot of pax give bad ratings because of the high fare costs during the surges and whatnot. They should have added options to select to why we're being rated low (i.e. high fare, dirty car, bad driving, slow arrival, annoying, rude, etc) in the rating menu so we can learn what we are doing wrong instead of them being blunt and listing every possible thing we could do wrong and to improve.


it's fear mongering, just to keep you on your toes
I think uber is getting sick of so many drivers being unhappy and figures they better off load the discontented


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> it's fear mongering, just to keep you on your toes
> I think uber is getting sick of so many drivers being unhappy and figures they better off load the discontented


The ratings system is not the solution to driver discontent....it is a major cause of driver discontent.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> The ratings system is not the solution to driver discontent....it is a major cause of driver discontent.


that's really a whole other discussion, prolly needs its own thread or section on the forums


----------

